# Pics of your lowered MK2 Audi TT



## Basscube

Any pics of mk2 TT's and tell us how low they are. And if springs or coilovers and also what make.

So for example.

PI springs
-30mm

or

Fk Coilovers
Approx -50mm rear and -40mm front


----------



## Krpano

Here is mine.
It is on Bilstein B14 @ -40mm, you can't legally go lower here in Switzerland.
Imo it should be an option from factory to chose the car height, it would save lots of money and time.
The ride is a bit rough, but it totally worth the looks... :lol:










If you are thinking about lower yours just pay attention to the wheels offset, if it its too much it will rub...mostly on the back.
I had it with Apex +-30mm and 45 offset 19" S5 Replicas and it rubbed enough to annoy me.

_Btw, i still have the Apex (used for 3 months only)...if someone interested, just PM me. 
Let it go for half price, plus shipping._


----------



## conneem

KW V2 @ -30mm

quite compliant really


----------



## avyi

conneem said:


> KW V2 @ -30mm
> 
> quite compliant really


Do you have any spacers mate? on the first pic the rear wheel seems to be further out towards the arch in comparisson with 2nd pic? Do you get any rubbing? Cheers


----------



## conneem

avyi said:


> conneem said:
> 
> 
> 
> KW V2 @ -30mm
> 
> quite compliant really
> 
> 
> 
> Do you have any spacers mate? on the first pic the rear wheel seems to be further out towards the arch in comparisson with 2nd pic? Do you get any rubbing? Cheers
Click to expand...

Yeah, in the first pic I think I had 10mm spacers on the rear. Looked great but with them I had some rubbing if I had a passenger or went over big bumps, so I got rid of them and went for 5mm spacers instead. You can get away with 10m spacers if you file the little tab at the top of the rear arches though.


----------



## Basscube

I have standard RS6 19" alloys with 235/40/19 how low can i go?

i dont want any rubbing.


----------



## Basscube

conneem said:


> KW V2 @ -30mm
> 
> quite compliant really


Are your alloys 18" or 19" ?


----------



## avyi

conneem said:


> avyi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> conneem said:
> 
> 
> 
> KW V2 @ -30mm
> 
> quite compliant really
> 
> 
> 
> Do you have any spacers mate? on the first pic the rear wheel seems to be further out towards the arch in comparisson with 2nd pic? Do you get any rubbing? Cheers
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, in the first pic I think I had 10mm spacers on the rear. Looked great but with them I had some rubbing if I had a passenger or went over big bumps, so I got rid of them and went for 5mm spacers instead. You can get away with 10m spacers if you file the little tab at the top of the rear arches though.
Click to expand...

Thanks for your reply. I was going to have my car lowered this weekend but I didn't have the spacers so I had to reschedule.
I am putting -30mm springs and 15mm spacers on the rear. Might have to have the top of the arches filed like you said. If I still get rubbing I'll just remove the spacers I guess :? (OEM 10 spoke 245/40/18"x9j ET52 btw)


----------



## conneem

Basscube said:


> I have standard RS6 19" alloys with 235/40/19 how low can i go?
> 
> i dont want any rubbing.


I couldn't say for certain as that is not a standard tyre size.


----------



## conneem

Basscube said:


> Are your alloys 18" or 19" ?


OEM 18x9 et52 Turbines


----------



## Basscube

conneem said:


> Basscube said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have standard RS6 19" alloys with 235/40/19 how low can i go?
> 
> i dont want any rubbing.
> 
> 
> 
> I couldn't say for certain as that is not a standard tyre size.
Click to expand...

Hmmmm well i don't know then 

I was told it was an optional extra from factory as well as my drl headlights. No idea though the alloys came with the car.


----------



## Basscube

just ordered these a 20/25mm drop :roll: not sure why it is lower on front? lol

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/230702928800? ... 1438.l2649

didn't want it "too low" and to scrape as i have 19" alloys on car. the Apex ones were a 30-40mm drop which would have been too much i think.

Has anyone fitted these to their TT?

i didn't want to get coilovers and still wanted the oem shocks didn;'t want a very harsh ride you tend to get with coilovers


----------



## Krpano

Hi Basscube,

Here are some better POV photos to give you an idea. (as per request)

These two is the actual height with Bilstein B14 at -40mm from and some -35mm Rear.
Plus 19" Sportec Mono10 with 245 tires at 42 offset.
No rub at all, at any condition...(high speed tight corners or speed bumps)
The car is fully Swiss law homologated, remap included. 

















Here is with the same Bilstein at 25 to 30 mm drop (can't remember the mm exactly), same tires and wheels as above.
No rub here









And here is the Apex +-30mm drop springs and 19" S5 Replicas with 45 offset (i believe).
Quite some rubbing here, at most speed bumps and at high speed cornering.
The car didn't pass the homologation because of that.
Most of it was because of the wheels, offset too large.
I replaced the springs for the coil overs too because the noobs who mounted the springs broke some piece on the top mount of the suspension and started making some noise, it got me so pissed that i brought to another mechanic and fully replaced it.

















With 2 ppl and luggage (not my house  )









Sorry i don't have some good side shots from the old setup.
Hope that help.


----------



## TT-REX

h & R sport springs


----------



## avyi

TT-REX said:


> h & R sport springs


Nice! I'm having my H&R's put in tomorrow and alloys will be black 2 weeks from now! I will post pictures asap ofc.

And I have to say that your car is looking mighty fine too Krpano!! Nice pictures, wanna fly to the UK to take a few snaps of mine?


----------



## ajayp

Nice ride Krpano -


----------



## Basscube

avyi said:


> TT-REX said:
> 
> 
> 
> h & R sport springs
> 
> 
> 
> Nice! I'm having my H&R's put in tomorrow and alloys will be black 2 weeks from now! I will post pictures asap ofc.
> 
> And I have to say that your car is looking mighty fine too Krpano!! Nice pictures, wanna fly to the UK to take a few snaps of mine?
Click to expand...

Will be nice to see some pics bud when it's all done. I am getting my PI springs fitted next week 

what you go for 30mm>?


----------



## avyi

Basscube said:


> avyi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TT-REX said:
> 
> 
> 
> h & R sport springs
> 
> 
> 
> Nice! I'm having my H&R's put in tomorrow and alloys will be black 2 weeks from now! I will post pictures asap ofc.
> 
> And I have to say that your car is looking mighty fine too Krpano!! Nice pictures, wanna fly to the UK to take a few snaps of mine?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Will be nice to see some pics bud when it's all done. I am getting my PI springs fitted next week
> 
> what you go for 30mm>?
Click to expand...

Aye, -30mm front and rear with 15mm spacers @rear (but spacers will be out if I get rubbing, hopefully not, and if so I hope the guys at the garage can sort something out inside the arches).


----------



## Basscube

Nice you got 18s or 19s?


----------



## avyi

Basscube said:


> Nice you got 18s or 19s?


18"x9j ET52 OEM 10 spoke, pic of my car on my profile.


----------



## Basscube

o yeah, nice


----------



## Krpano

ajayp said:


> Nice ride Krpano -


Thanks mate 

Basscube, We wait your pics post-lowering... 8)


----------



## puck

KW V2 inox.

Since then , i have raised the front a bit :roll:


----------



## -:[KM]:-

Apex springs.










I really must add - and I've been holding off from doing this for a long time - that the *offset* and tyre *width* choices have more of a role to play in respect to rubbing. Replicas _will_ need a smaller tyre due to the incorrect offset.
Isn't it obvious?


----------



## quango86

-:[KM said:


> :-":it0jmo66]Apex springs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really must add - and I've been holding off from doing this for a long time - that the *offset* and tyre *width* choices have more of a role to play in respect to rubbing. Replicas _will_ need a smaller tyre due to the incorrect offset.
> Isn't it obvious?


How do you find the ride with the apex springs? Was thinking of getting a set, also are those the Audi exhaust tips they look really good your car sits perfect


----------



## -:[KM]:-

The ride is fine and dandy. Way better than standard.

The exhaust tips are Audi supplied ~£60 the pair.


----------



## quango86

-:[KM said:


> :-":2edam3rb]The ride is fine and dandy. Way better than standard.
> 
> The exhaust tips are Audi supplied ~£60 the pair.


Thanks bud think am gonna order them yours must be the best looking roadster I've seen !


----------



## Phil_RS

quango86 said:


> -:[KM said:
> 
> 
> 
> :-":z8t4ctmc]Apex springs.
> 
> I really must add - and I've been holding off from doing this for a long time - that the *offset* and tyre *width* choices have more of a role to play in respect to rubbing. Replicas _will_ need a smaller tyre due to the incorrect offset.
> Isn't it obvious?
> 
> 
> 
> How do you find the ride with the apex springs? Was thinking of getting a set, also are those the Audi exhaust tips they look really good your car sits perfect
Click to expand...

Have you any pictures from the front? Sorry, are the wheels replicas?


----------



## TT-REX

avyi said:


> TT-REX said:
> 
> 
> 
> h & R sport springs
> 
> 
> 
> Nice! I'm having my H&R's put in tomorrow and alloys will be black 2 weeks from now! I will post pictures asap ofc.
Click to expand...

cool, will it be as nice as mine?  :lol: looking forward to see the result!


----------



## -:[KM]:-

Phil_RS said:


> Have you any pictures from the front? Sorry, are the wheels replicas?












Happy to help! Yup, reps.


----------



## Basscube

looking good guys


----------



## Phil_RS

-:[KM said:


> :-":2zmyjhp5]
> 
> 
> Phil_RS said:
> 
> 
> 
> Have you any pictures from the front? Sorry, are the wheels replicas?
> 
> 
> 
> Happy to help! Yup, reps.
Click to expand...

Looks great! Wheels seem to fit perfectly!


----------



## avyi

Hello hello again,

Back from the garage, fitted -30mm H&R's, unfortunately had to leave spacers(FK hubcentric B+ system) out as the OEM wheel bolts are too big and were hitting the hub, leaving the alloys loose.
They also fitted the EVOMS V-Flow induction, which I have to say.. is AWESOME! The sound is intoxicating (even with OEM exhaust still on, can't wait till I put the Non-Res in) and drove with windows open and no music all the way back home.

Pictures as follows-

Before (car was not on a flat road, small incline):









After (flat road):









Induction (Yes I know, engine bay needs cleaning, I'm onto it!!):









Coming up: Red Brake calipers and Satin Matte black alloys (Spacers will be in too hopefully). Revo map and Cat-Back non-res to follow soon after!!


----------



## ajayp

Like it, sits well. An I guess it will get lower as the ride height settles down.


----------



## avyi

ajayp said:


> Like it, sits well. An I guess it will get lower as the ride height settles down.


Glad you like it!  I bought these Springs used from a TTF member so they have settled and I won't expect them to go any lower :wink:


----------



## TT-REX

nice avyi, but i thing yellow calipers would suit better then red .. silver on black whit yellow


----------



## Pale Rider

Frankly, I think most of these lowered cars look pretty stupid. And they'll look even stupider when they're being driven along a bumpy rural road and are overtaken by an Astra van. This craze for low suspension started in the States with their "Low Riders" and that's where it should have stayed.


----------



## Basscube

a lowered car on -30mm springs can hardly be compared to a low rider? Fair enough if you are comparing Civic's and Golf's on Airbag suspension and passat's on coilovers so low you can't go over a speed bump.

But imo a car with springs as long as it isn't too low is still driveable and it can increase the handling dramtically.


----------



## Krpano

Pale Rider said:


> Frankly, I think most of these lowered cars look pretty stupid. And they'll look even stupider when they're being driven along a bumpy rural road and are overtaken by an Astra van. This craze for low suspension started in the States with their "Low Riders" and that's where it should have stayed.


Imo no road car should have a tire/wheel arches clearance bigger than 10mm. It is simply unnatural for me.
Plus there is enough clearance inside the arches.
I consider my car pretty low, compared to the original, and i have never touched a speed bump or a curb.

Anyway, each one is entitled to its own opinion.


----------



## Basscube

Krpano said:


> Pale Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> Frankly, I think most of these lowered cars look pretty stupid. And they'll look even stupider when they're being driven along a bumpy rural road and are overtaken by an Astra van. This craze for low suspension started in the States with their "Low Riders" and that's where it should have stayed.
> 
> 
> 
> Imo no road car should have a tire/wheel arches clearance bigger than 10mm. It is simply unnatural for me.
> Plus there is enough clearance inside the arches.
> I consider my car pretty low, compared to the original, and i have never touched a speed bump or a curb.
> 
> Anyway, each one is entitled to its own opinion.
Click to expand...

 [smiley=argue.gif]

you tell him


----------



## TT-REX

if ur TT is not lowered , its ugly as ****


----------



## Pale Rider

Basscube said:


> a lowered car on -30mm springs can hardly be compared to a low rider? Fair enough if you are comparing Civic's and Golf's on Airbag suspension and passat's on coilovers so low you can't go over a speed bump.
> 
> But imo a car with springs as long as it isn't too low is still driveable and it can increase the handling dramtically.


At least low riders often had the hydraulics to raise the ride height enough to make them driveable.

As for increasing the "handling dramtically", this is nonsense. The only benefit that lowering a car provides is lower drag. If lowering the car means that the spring travel has to be shortened (and therefore the springs need to be harder) then the ride is compromised and - more to the point - the handling and roadholding is compromised also, except on flat roads. This is why the road reports mainly point out that the standard TTs, with 17" wheels and standard height suspension, ride and handle better than the S-Line and Black Edition versions with 18" and 19" wheels and lowered suspension - except on a track.

Anyway, if the object of the lowering were to improve handling, it's a lot cheaper to specify the mag ride option - which really will improve handling AND ride - than to waste money on after-market cart springs. But of course the object has nothing to do with handling or roadholding - it's about making it look "cool". Well, basically, these lowered cars just look stupid now - their time came and now it has gone.


----------



## avyi

Pale Rider said:


> Basscube said:
> 
> 
> 
> a lowered car on -30mm springs can hardly be compared to a low rider? Fair enough if you are comparing Civic's and Golf's on Airbag suspension and passat's on coilovers so low you can't go over a speed bump.
> 
> But imo a car with springs as long as it isn't too low is still driveable and it can increase the handling dramtically.
> 
> 
> 
> At least low riders often had the hydraulics to raise the ride height enough to make them driveable.
> 
> As for increasing the "handling dramtically", this is nonsense. The only benefit that lowering a car provides is lower drag. If lowering the car means that the spring travel has to be shortened (and therefore the springs need to be harder) then the ride is compromised and - more to the point - the handling and roadholding is compromised also, except on flat roads. This is why the road reports mainly point out that the standard TTs, with 17" wheels and standard height suspension, ride and handle better than the S-Line and Black Edition versions with 18" and 19" wheels and lowered suspension - except on a track.
> 
> Anyway, if the object of the lowering were to improve handling, it's a lot cheaper to specify the mag ride option - which really will improve handling AND ride - than to waste money on after-market cart springs. But of course the object has nothing to do with handling or roadholding - it's about making it look "cool". Well, basically, these lowered cars just look stupid now - their time came and now it has gone.
Click to expand...

To each their own opinion. You think they look stupid, I think they look good.

How can you say it's a waste of money, if its MY hard-earned money.. I do whatever I want with it. What you might consider a 'waste', it might not be for me. Simple as.

And lets not make this thread another one of those flaming ones. If you have pics of your lowered mk2 TT please post it, otherwise ignore this thread (imo).


----------



## Philplop

I lowered my last car. It scraped over speed bumps, there was no chance of mounting a kerb, it almost wore through the brake lines and the underside is full of road rash.

It handled a million times better than it did when standard, and on a twisty back road it could keep up with much faster 'better' handling cars.

Yes, the ride was rough, yes, it would have handled better a little bit higher, and fair enough, you think it looks stupid, but you can not say that lowering a car negatively affects handling. Fitting lower stiffer springs reduces body roll.

I'm going for H&R 30mm springs on my TT, as I'm fed up of it looking like it's on stilts. I just hope 30mm will be enough!


----------



## Basscube

I hope mine is low enough but will defo look just that bit better and a more aggressive stance. Some cars you could literally fit your head in the arch. Makes you laugh haha.


----------



## Pale Rider

Philplop said:


> I lowered my last car. It scraped over speed bumps, there was no chance of mounting a kerb, it almost wore through the brake lines and the underside is full of road rash.
> 
> It handled a million times better than it did when standard, and on a twisty back road it could keep up with much faster 'better' handling cars.
> 
> Yes, the ride was rough, yes, it would have handled better a little bit higher, and fair enough, you think it looks stupid, but you can not say that lowering a car negatively affects handling. Fitting lower stiffer springs reduces body roll.
> 
> I'm going for H&R 30mm springs on my TT, as I'm fed up of it looking like it's on stilts. I just hope 30mm will be enough!


Whether the car handles better when lowered depends on whether the springs are bottoming out. If you're driving on a flat road (or track) and you have enough spring travel to avoid hitting the stops it will handle better. If you're driving on a bumpy road and the spring travel isn't enough to cope then the ride, handling and roadholding will be spoiled. Of course, if it's better performance that you're after just get the mag-ride and have done with it - you can have a comfortable ride and still out-corner a car on lowered suspension. But it's not about performance is it? You think the car looks better when lowered and don't really care about any adverse effects this has on driveability.


----------



## Philplop

Pale Rider said:


> But it's not about performance is it? You think the car looks better when lowered and don't really care about any adverse effects this has on driveability.


Correct. :lol:

But I think you're making sweeping statements that lowering a car will ruin the handling.

My car doesn't have mag ride. I didn't buy it new. Not everybody can make that choice. High quality H&R springs are £160. I have a feeling magride is more than that.

If you choose a mild drop like 30mm or go for coilovers it won't bottom out the shocks.


----------



## conneem

Pale Rider said:


> Basscube said:
> 
> 
> 
> a lowered car on -30mm springs can hardly be compared to a low rider? Fair enough if you are comparing Civic's and Golf's on Airbag suspension and passat's on coilovers so low you can't go over a speed bump.
> 
> But imo a car with springs as long as it isn't too low is still driveable and it can increase the handling dramtically.
> 
> 
> 
> At least low riders often had the hydraulics to raise the ride height enough to make them driveable.
> 
> As for increasing the "handling dramtically", this is nonsense. The only benefit that lowering a car provides is lower drag. If lowering the car means that the spring travel has to be shortened (and therefore the springs need to be harder) then the ride is compromised and - more to the point - the handling and roadholding is compromised also, except on flat roads. This is why the road reports mainly point out that the standard TTs, with 17" wheels and standard height suspension, ride and handle better than the S-Line and Black Edition versions with 18" and 19" wheels and lowered suspension - except on a track.
> 
> Anyway, if the object of the lowering were to improve handling, it's a lot cheaper to specify the mag ride option - which really will improve handling AND ride - than to waste money on after-market cart springs. But of course the object has nothing to do with handling or roadholding - it's about making it look "cool". Well, basically, these lowered cars just look stupid now - their time came and now it has gone.
Click to expand...

Just changing springs will mostly add to the looks but you also lower the center of gravity and reduce body roll. Comfort wise the H&R springs are progressive so they retain a comfort close to the standard suspension while then firming up under cornering ect. For a couple hundred quid they do give a nice little improvement but not earth shattering (in any sense).


----------



## Pale Rider

conneem said:


> Just changing springs will mostly add to the looks but you also lower the center of gravity and reduce body roll. Comfort wise the H&R springs are progressive so they retain a comfort close to the standard suspension while then firming up under cornering ect. For a couple hundred quid they do give a nice little improvement but not earth shattering (in any sense).


Lowered springs have less travel, by definition. They attempt to compensate for this by getting harder the nearer you get to their limit - so the bumpier the road the harder they get, which is not ideal. Lowering the CG by an inch makes very little difference to roll and, in any case, the roll will be greater than with the mag-ride option. The mag-ride adjusts the damping dynamically to keep the car level, but of course none of you guys buy it because it doesn't look like a low rider. And you can't get four shocks supplied and swapped over for "a couple of hundred quid".

It would be interesting to see a track test between a TT with mag-ride and one that had been simply lowered with harder springs. I reckon the mag-ride would be significantly quicker.


----------



## avyi

Pale Rider said:


> conneem said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just changing springs will mostly add to the looks but you also lower the center of gravity and reduce body roll. Comfort wise the H&R springs are progressive so they retain a comfort close to the standard suspension while then firming up under cornering ect. For a couple hundred quid they do give a nice little improvement but not earth shattering (in any sense).
> 
> 
> 
> Lowered springs have less travel, by definition. They attempt to compensate for this by getting harder the nearer you get to their limit - so the bumpier the road the harder they get, which is not ideal. Lowering the CG by an inch makes very little difference to roll and, in any case, the roll will be greater than with the mag-ride option. The mag-ride adjusts the damping dynamically to keep the car level, but of course none of you guys buy it because it doesn't look like a low rider. And you can't get four shocks supplied and swapped over for "a couple of hundred quid".
> 
> It would be interesting to see a track test between a TT with mag-ride and one that had been simply lowered with harder springs. I reckon the mag-ride would be significantly quicker.
Click to expand...

Enough with the mag-ride this, mag-ride that posts please. We get it, why is there always a few people who feel the need to post the same thing over and over on threads about something they don't even agree with/like. As mentioned before, not everyone bought their TT from new, and bought one without the mag-ride option (like myself)! -I can live with that!
So could we please move on from this subject and see some nice pictures of lowered TTs?


----------



## Basscube

I agree so many miserable old farts on this site. Should have got this, should have got that...

Well we didn't

Deal with it!!!!
[smiley=argue.gif]


----------



## conneem

Pale Rider said:


> Lowered springs have less travel, by definition. They attempt to compensate for this by getting harder the nearer you get to their limit - so the bumpier the road the harder they get, which is not ideal. Lowering the CG by an inch makes very little difference to roll and, in any case, the roll will be greater than with the mag-ride option. The mag-ride adjusts the damping dynamically to keep the car level, but of course none of you guys buy it because it doesn't look like a low rider. And you can't get four shocks supplied and swapped over for "a couple of hundred quid".
> 
> It would be interesting to see a track test between a TT with mag-ride and one that had been simply lowered with harder springs. I reckon the mag-ride would be significantly quicker.


The CG height of a TT is about 20 inches so lowering that by an inch is a ~5% change, so not that inconsiderable and saying that roll will still be more than with mag ride is just an assumption too. It is definitely not going to offer the comfort that mag ride does but having progressive springs with initial rates similar to the standard linear springs they are not that different when driving over rough roads that the regular suspension, it is when you load them up to a higher level like when cornering the the higher rate section firms things up and reduces roll.

Not all TT's were speced with mag ride and it is not retrofittable and some people like to change things on their cars to suit their own preferences. I didn't spec mag ride on mine because it costs 2k here and I had fully adjustable suspension installed and set up for my own preferences instead, for less outlay.


----------



## Pale Rider

conneem said:


> The CG height of a TT is about 20 inches so lowering that by an inch is a ~5% change, so not that inconsiderable and saying that roll will still be more than with mag ride is just an assumption too.


Being a semi-active suspension the mag-ride keeps the car nearly level in a corner by dynamically stiffening up the appropriate springs. A passive type of suspension will never work as well no matter how hard you make it - it's just old technology.

I take your point about the cost of the mag-ride option, but I question whether the cost is the reason that very few people specify it. I was looking for a s/h TT with S-Tronic and mag-ride for many, many months without success - they're very hard to find so I had to buy new which is something I try to avoid. However, there's no shortage of TTs with huge wheels and flashy leather interiors, which are both also very expensive. It's fairly obvious that the options people select are based on what makes the car look good rather than cost. There's nothing wrong with that, of course, but just don't try and tell me that these big wheels and lowered suspensions make the car drive better - because that's just laughable. :lol:


----------



## Krpano

If you don't like lowered TTs why do you come to the "Pics of your lowered MK2 Audi TT " thread ?
Your input is invalid. :?

I couldn't care less about mag-ride.
I'll keep my adjustable suspension with progressive springs and sport geometry, thank you very much.
Even if i bought a new model i would remove the option if i could. I would rather spend the money on a good adjustable aftermarket kit and lower the hell out of it. :lol:

Keep the lower TT's photos coming.
8)


----------



## avyi

Krpano said:


> If you don't like lowered TTs why do you come to the "Pics of your lowered MK2 Audi TT " thread ?
> Your input is invalid. :?
> 
> I couldn't care less about mag-ride.
> I'll keep my adjustable suspension with progressive springs and sport geometry, thank you very much.
> Even if i bought a new model i would remove the option if i could. I would rather spend the money on a good adjustable aftermarket kit and lower the hell out of it. :lol:
> 
> Keep the lower TT's photos coming.
> 8)


 [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

I just did a quick photoshop to have a little preview of how my car will look like after getting calipers painted and wheels refurb'd. The calipers will probably be a little bit brighter and the centre caps might be black too (and the black itself might be a little bit darker)









Can't wait for the 17th!!


----------



## Basscube

Looks good Avyi

Will people stop going on about magnetic ride please. We haven't got that and this is to post pics of lowered cars and talk about it.

That'll be all 
[smiley=book2.gif]


----------



## TT-REX

even she on H&R :lol:


----------



## TT-REX

his highness


----------



## Pale Rider

Just as a matter of interest, how much of a loading do the insurance companies put on your premium when you tell them you've fitted lower suspension? I know, in the UK, if you modify anything most insurance companies think you're a loony and either refuse to insure you or slap a massive loading on your policy.


----------



## conneem

I had no loading here with a registered garage/engineers report (an MOT also suffices in some cases to certify road worthiness but I wasn't due one) for all my modifications, suspension, brakes & engine.


----------



## Basscube

17% extra for remap and lowering springs an extra 2% for tints, induction kit and exhaust.


----------



## Pale Rider

conneem said:


> I had no loading here with a registered garage/engineers report (an MOT also suffices in some cases to certify road worthiness but I wasn't due one) for all my modifications, suspension, brakes & engine.


That's very surprising given that even a change of wheel type usually attracts a loading of at least 10% - and that's if the company will insure you for modifications. Most of the cheap insurers are not interested in modified cars so you have to go through a broker and take what you can get. You'll also find that, when you come to sell, it will be difficult.

I know a lot of people go down the road of not telling their insurer. The trouble is that, nowadays, the insurers play hardball. They'll point to the small print and cancel your policy - if you make a claim it will be honoured third party only, and they'll cancel your policy.


----------



## Philplop

My insurer allows absolutely any modification without any extra fee, providing it doesn't increase the power of the car. If I do want to increase power I just ask for a higher bhp limit and pay a bit extra.

Modifying cars isn't about resale value though, the same as buying new cars isn't. I'll lose less money on a modified used TT than I would on a standard new one.


----------



## Pale Rider

Philplop said:


> My insurer allows absolutely any modification without any extra fee, providing it doesn't increase the power of the car. If I do want to increase power I just ask for a higher bhp limit and pay a bit extra.


Which insurer is that?



Philplop said:


> Modifying cars isn't about resale value though, the same as buying new cars isn't. I'll lose less money on a modified used TT than I would on a standard new one.


I can agree that buying new cars is very expensive in terms of depreciation, but, in these days of hundreds of option combinations, it's the only way of getting what you want. However, I was replying to the claim that mag ride is very expensive and it's cheaper to buy after-market springs to get better roadholding. This is disingenuous. People lower their cars to make them "look better" - end of story. Car manufacturers spend a vast amount of R&D getting dampers right. To think that someone can buy some third party product for a a few hundred quid that will do the job better is patently absurd.


----------



## conneem

Pale Rider said:


> I can agree that buying new cars is very expensive in terms of depreciation, but, in these days of hundreds of option combinations, it's the only way of getting what you want. However, I was replying to the claim that mag ride is very expensive and it's cheaper to buy after-market springs to get better roadholding. This is disingenuous. People lower their cars to make them "look better" - end of story. Car manufacturers spend a vast amount of R&D getting dampers right. To think that someone can buy some third party product for a a few hundred quid that will do the job better is patently absurd.


Auto manufacturers have to make compromises, to make their cars suitable to a wide range of markets, have large tolerance for different environments and to satisfy a large range of differing buyers preferences. Small additions like sport springs offer people the chance to tailor their cars behavior to suit their preferences a bit more, i.e. a slight sacrifice in comfort for better subjective handling. I don't think anyone mentioned it would make it have better road holding than the mag ride except you (which it is hard to say either as their have been no comparative tests done, they won't rival the mag ride in the comfort department though that is for sure).

It's not like companies such as KW (whom AMG use in the development of some of their cars) or Bilstein (whom you will find their shock on cars from Ferrari, Porsche and BMW for example) for example are make shift enterprises who only appeal to people that may have considered cut springs as an option.

Is is patently absurd that for a few hundred pounds over the cost of oem replacemetent tyres that you can buy much better performing ones? There are many reasons car manufacturers choose certain tyres to ship with their cars and for cars like a base model TT, absolute performance is generally not at the top of the list.


----------



## Pale Rider

conneem said:


> Small additions like sport springs offer people the chance to tailor their cars behavior to suit their preferences a bit more, i.e. a slight sacrifice in comfort for better subjective handling.


Their "preferences" are for a lower car - a low rider - end of.

I could understand the substitution of lower (and harder) springs on a TT if the car was set up, as standard, for comfort - but it's plainly not. Most Audis (and BMWs) are set up on hard suspension nowadays - except if you opt for the adaptive suspension. Audi even offer a lowered suspension (10mm lower) and that's harder. To lower it even further is insane.

The last time I went to Ireland was a long time ago and I remember the roads were possibly even more bumpy than our roads in England are now. I guess that the EU (with massive contributions from the UK) has now paid for all your roads to be billiard table smooth - that's the only way what you say makes sense.


----------



## Krpano

Pale Rider said:


> This is disingenuous. People lower their cars to make them "look better" - end of story. Car manufacturers spend a vast amount of R&D getting dampers right. To think that someone can buy some third party product for a a few hundred quid that will do the job better is patently absurd.


Man, you are steering away the purpose of this thread.
Plus you have no idea of what your are talking about.

Can't you read the tittle ?
*Pics of your lowered MK2 Audi TT*

I hope one mod will stop by and stop your nonsense.


----------



## avyi

Krpano said:


> Pale Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is disingenuous. People lower their cars to make them "look better" - end of story. Car manufacturers spend a vast amount of R&D getting dampers right. To think that someone can buy some third party product for a a few hundred quid that will do the job better is patently absurd.
> 
> 
> 
> Man, you are steering away the purpose of this thread.
> Plus you have no idea of what your are talking about.
> 
> Can't you read the tittle ?
> *Pics of your lowered MK2 Audi TT*
> 
> I hope one mod will stop by and stop your nonsense.
Click to expand...

Agreed. Pale rider managed to ruin this thread by going off topic in his crusade against lowered cars.
I don't get it..

Also, like I posted on another thread.. had my calipers painted red and fitted a CF rear spoiler (thanks to robokn for the part)! Will probably post again after this tuesday as alloys are going black! ;>


----------



## TT-REX




----------



## Basscube

TT-REX said:


>


that looks mean :twisted:


----------



## Juuzmo

H&R -30mm.


----------



## hugy

Lowered on H&R's(with mag ride) :lol:


----------



## mattyl

H&R coilovers


----------



## RockKramer

Not in the whole lowering thing but can appreciate it, that does look goo... not for me though. There's something about those wheels, too big for my liking but what make are they?


----------



## Seansy

Those wheels are on the new A8...

S


----------



## Templar

Philplop said:


> My insurer allows absolutely any modification without any extra fee, providing it doesn't increase the power of the car. If I do want to increase power I just ask for a higher bhp limit and pay a bit extra.
> 
> Modifying cars isn't about resale value though, the same as buying new cars isn't. I'll lose less money on a modified used TT than I would on a standard new one.


What company do you use for your insurance if you don't mind me asking ?


----------



## Philplop

Brentacre.


----------



## Templar

Philplop said:


> Brentacre.


Thanks for that


----------



## Seansy

My 2007 3.2 TT on H&R Ultralow 110 coilovers. Currently on 60mm drop, when the wheels and tyres are on I'll have a play. Rubs ONLY when there are dips. Always deviate from potholes!


















S


----------



## ryankingston

thank god someone talking sense i wouldnt put cheap springs on a 10 grand car yanno.
ive lowered every car iv had and springs are a bad way to go its all about coilys!!


----------



## dele

H&R coils
Must be about 110mm, not sure though, not my car


----------



## dele

another;


----------



## dele




----------



## dele




----------



## dele




----------



## mattyl

dele said:


> H&R coils
> Must be about 110mm, not sure though, not my car


My car 140mm


----------



## TT-REX

dele said:


>


GodDamn what brakes are you running?


----------



## dele

Not mine, but he's got the Audi ceramics up front


----------



## hung0190

Ye i know his daytona rs grom the german forums he has r8 ceramics, like me 
Stunning looking car too bad he sold it alrdy


----------



## Audi TT RS PLUS

My lowered(H&R springs and H&R sway bars front/rear) TT RS + with Magnetic Ride.


----------



## DavidCowen

are they easy to lower?


----------



## chaznik

Told ours has sport suspension....which I believe to be Audi

Opinions anyone?


----------



## Patrizio72

Audi TT RS PLUS said:


> My lowered(H&R springs and H&R sway bars front/rear) TT RS + with Magnetic Ride.


them wheels look a bit special


----------



## stevieb73

Absolutely love those rims @Audi TT RS Plus! What are they?
Great pics everyone. Hopefully lowering my 2.0 on 30mm springs soon so been a nice thread to read! )


----------



## hfz134

Have any one here tried the Eibach Pro kit? Thinking of getting one for my TT.


----------



## Bentley

hfz134 said:


> Have any one here tried the Eibach Pro kit? Thinking of getting one for my TT.


Had them on my last 2 BMW's and think they are a good quality spring. Find they don't sacrifice the ride quality, infact make it better and lower the car enough without making it unpractical.


----------



## xpanel




----------



## Bowen

AP coilovers. Not sure how low.


----------



## Graham'sTT

chaznik said:


> Told ours has sport suspension....which I believe to be Audi
> 
> Opinions anyone?


Are those standard Audi wheels? Are they 18" or 19". Any details would be appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## California3.2Quattro

These look good. But I'm really happy with my ride quality.

Is it worth it, cats?


----------



## legend139

Bowen said:


> AP coilovers. Not sure how low.


Now you've mentioned it Bowen from that picture you posted your plate is on the piss slightly! Ahaha

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bowen

[/quote]

Now you've mentioned it Bowen from that picture you posted your plate is on the piss slightly! Ahaha

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk[/quote]

I snipped it off for AITP, then put it back on and it was even wonky'er....


----------



## patton

mine on Hydraulic suspension


----------



## Memphis65

fellow TT Owner's,
I've been browsing over seven informative pages regarding lowering a Mk2 TT..& was wondering if anyone out there could kindly inform me if I'm definitely able to lower my Mk2 2.0 tfsi 35mm to the front and 30mm to the rear with lowering springs..? ..I have standard Audi 19", 7 twin spokes fitted, without spacers.
I want to go as low as poss ,as it really does sit too high..but obviously want to avoid rubbing at all costs. The tuning and performance shop seem to think they will be fine.
Any advice would be greatly appreciated..thanks


----------



## Memphis65

Memphis65 said:


> fellow TT Owner's,
> I've been browsing over seven informative pages regarding lowering a Mk2 TT..& was wondering if anyone out there could kindly inform me if I'm definitely able to lower my Mk2 2.0 tfsi 35mm to the front and 30mm to the rear with lowering springs..? ..I have standard Audi 19", 7 twin spokes fitted, without spacers.
> I want to go as low as poss ,as it really does sit too high..but obviously want to avoid rubbing at all costs. The tuning and performance shop seem to think they will be fine.
> Any advice would be greatly appreciated..thanks


----------



## ian222

The only way you will get that split would be coilovers I would imagine. You can get 30mm springs all round.


----------



## Junn

HR springs on 19x9.5 ET45 VMR 701s on 245/35/19


----------



## J22kog

Kw varient 3 coilovers half down on the front. Fully down on the rear on 18's


----------



## OscarTango

HaR springs, had them when I bought it... My first car with a lower suspension. The comfort is still OK, the only thing is I have to go over speedbumps a lot slower than I'm used to.

I'm guessing it lowers the car by 30mm... But no way to tell.










Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## andy318is

I know a few people are running AP's, could anyone enlighten me on what amount of real world height adjustment there is on them? I think there website states -50mm, I really don't want to be winding them right down and having to cut bump stops to get any form of travel, thanks!


----------



## Memphis65

Finally got my tt lowered..thank you to the members for your advice.[album][/album]
Still trying to work out how to add a photo...keeps coming up "file too big" ?
Tried from my phone and laptop, but no joy...Can someone help me please...thanks


----------



## ian222

You have to upload them first to a place like imgur then it re sizes them and you can then copy and paste the code of the picture to here.


----------



## Danaldsob




----------



## Anakin

H&R springs


----------



## nsj_tts

Anakin said:


> H&R springs


Looks really good


----------



## Memphis65

ian222 said:


> The only way you will get that split would be coilovers I would imagine. You can get 30mm springs all round.


Thanks for your reply..
I finally got my Mk2 lowered with H and R's 30mm...and I must say I'm very pleased with the result,
But sadly after doing about 600 miles or so..i've noticed my rear tyres are wearing quite badly on the insides! ..I was fully aware that the camber of the wheels would be affected slightly, but not quite to this degree.
I took it to the local garage yesterday,as they have all the state of the art laser computerised wheel geometry kit,but after three very long attempts and three test drives they gave up...and basically saying that theres something wrong with the rear camber adjusting cam bushes..? they also tried to adjust the front wheels to the rear wheels, but it now drives like a pig...the flat bottomed steering wheel is offset when driving in a straight line and it feels like its crabbing all over the place...Grrrr
Does anyone know if I can get my front wheels set up again properly so it drives in a straight line..? ..and I guess i'll just have to put up with scrubbing out my rear tyres quickly...I havent got much spare cash at mo to buy special performance camber adjusting kits etc...can someone help me please, I'm guessing a lot of other owners must have had a similar experience.....HELP! [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## TTurbodan

I don't know how close to Southampton you are but this place is very well regarded.

http://www.wheelalignmentcentresouthampton.co.uk/


----------



## Memphis65

TTurbodan said:


> I don't know how close to Southampton you are but this place is very well regarded.
> 
> http://www.wheelalignmentcentresouthampton.co.uk/


Thanks Turbodan...
I checked out that garage link, and they look like a professional set up, but sadly that's nearly a good 2 hour drive,and I don't think my tyres would last the journey...and with the steering like it is..I live in the Tunbridge wells and Horsham area.
Thanks again for your reply.


----------



## patje007

Eibach 25/20


----------



## SamoaChris

Unusual colour.


----------



## ian222

Memphis65 said:


> ian222 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The only way you will get that split would be coilovers I would imagine. You can get 30mm springs all round.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for your reply..
> I finally got my Mk2 lowered with H and R's 30mm...and I must say I'm very pleased with the result,
> But sadly after doing about 600 miles or so..i've noticed my rear tyres are wearing quite badly on the insides! ..I was fully aware that the camber of the wheels would be affected slightly, but not quite to this degree.
> I took it to the local garage yesterday,as they have all the state of the art laser computerised wheel geometry kit,but after three very long attempts and three test drives they gave up...and basically saying that theres something wrong with the rear camber adjusting cam bushes..? they also tried to adjust the front wheels to the rear wheels, but it now drives like a pig...the flat bottomed steering wheel is offset when driving in a straight line and it feels like its crabbing all over the place...Grrrr
> Does anyone know if I can get my front wheels set up again properly so it drives in a straight line..? ..and I guess i'll just have to put up with scrubbing out my rear tyres quickly...I havent got much spare cash at mo to buy special performance camber adjusting kits etc...can someone help me please, I'm guessing a lot of other owners must have had a similar experience.....HELP! [smiley=bigcry.gif]
Click to expand...

Try taking it elsewhere mate, I had that once and they told me they thought the car was made wrong :x bloody twats. Took it elsewhere and they did it no problem. I have h&r 30mm springs and am fine.


----------



## Danaldsob

Memphis65 said:


> ian222 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The only way you will get that split would be coilovers I would imagine. You can get 30mm springs all round.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for your reply..
> I finally got my Mk2 lowered with H and R's 30mm...and I must say I'm very pleased with the result,
> But sadly after doing about 600 miles or so..i've noticed my rear tyres are wearing quite badly on the insides! ..I was fully aware that the camber of the wheels would be affected slightly, but not quite to this degree.
> I took it to the local garage yesterday,as they have all the state of the art laser computerised wheel geometry kit,but after three very long attempts and three test drives they gave up...and basically saying that theres something wrong with the rear camber adjusting cam bushes..? they also tried to adjust the front wheels to the rear wheels, but it now drives like a pig...the flat bottomed steering wheel is offset when driving in a straight line and it feels like its crabbing all over the place...Grrrr
> Does anyone know if I can get my front wheels set up again properly so it drives in a straight line..? ..and I guess i'll just have to put up with scrubbing out my rear tyres quickly...I havent got much spare cash at mo to buy special performance camber adjusting kits etc...can someone help me please, I'm guessing a lot of other owners must have had a similar experience.....HELP! [smiley=bigcry.gif]
Click to expand...

agreed with the above poster. Take it to a new shop they have no idea what theyre doing. After lowering you need an alignment and that shop isn't doing it right. Take it to the audi dealer for a factory spec alignment.


----------



## Deveus

FK coilovers. Currently 6cm from the floor at lowest part. 
2016 setup with BMW X5 wheels
2017 setup with OZ Superturismo LM


----------



## Spike1306

Just bought my 07 3.2 yesterday and will be picking it up hopefully on Tuesday.

Loving al the pics of cars being lowered, I was thinking along the lines of 30mm all around but what else will I have to do.

Read a lot in the Mk1 forum as thats the model i was intending to buy that you have to fit adjustable tie bars to get the camber correct again do you have to do this with the mk2 also when lowering 30mm??

Thanks


----------



## xpanel

Damn Photobucket deleted my pics. Here's an update


----------

